# White wine trinchado



## chefkatharine (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know a good Trinchado recipe? 
I've had a few very good white wine trinchados and I have come fairly close in my attempts but just seem to be missing something. I can't find any white wine beef or chicken trinchado recipes anywhere?? Help please!


----------

